# 118G Long



## tranceaddict

Shut down most of my other tanks, to focus on this one. 
Tank is 72"L,19"W,20"H. Going to leave it rimless I think. 
Hanging 4xt5ho's- 6500-6700 kelvins.


----------



## Sameer

Amazing dimention and rimless!! Are you thinking of going planted? Whats the plan?


----------



## xHarold

That looks amazing! Btw is the tank glass thick? Coz I've never owned anything big without a brace.


----------



## jimmyjam

oh ya that looks bad ass.


----------



## tranceaddict

So plan was to do a natural Neon Terta habitat. Planted of course. 
The glass is 3/4" thick. It was a heavy beast, managed with 3 people.

So I've put a few tiger lotus, vals, and sag in the tank so far. Probably keeping it this was, just want it to fill in carpet style with the sag. 

Water is a lil white since I just filled it a week ago. 

Here's a pic so far. It's a cell pic but I'll take something better soon.


----------



## Reckon

Whoa that is killer! It looks like that's gonna be a great 'lake' type scape. I can't wait to see it grow out!


----------



## tranceaddict

Thanks,

Panorama and my Neon school.

Short Video of my flying fox, 





Video of my Neon's


----------



## tranceaddict

Picture of the LED's at work, and dated with a laser pointer.

Still machining the brackets for the light stand, so plywood is the temp fix.

*added a Pano tank shot, shrimp hidden in the moss, and new growth (runners).


----------



## tranceaddict

Growth
so
far.

BIGGER PICTURE​


----------



## Bullet

Awesome set up 
Congratulations and thanks for sharing
Almost makes me wish that I was a neon!!


----------



## tranceaddict

THANKS.

I'm going to be adding a sort of canopy on top soon.


----------



## Reckon

Those neons sure love the open space. Mine seem to stay away from the foliage


----------



## tranceaddict

Reckon said:


> Those neons sure love the open space. Mine seem to stay away from the foliage


Thanks. They do then to spend more time in the right side.

*Added some Clear corrugated Roof panels to enclose the tank. It seems to be helping with the evaporation. And the material is a lot cheaper then glass and acrylic lids.


----------



## John_C

*nice!*

NICE! Can't wait to see it when it's all grown in!


----------



## tranceaddict

John_C said:


> NICE! Can't wait to see it when it's all grown in!


Thanks, the carpet is coming along real nice. Pretty much done. Will post pics as soon as I get the glasso planted and growing.

*edit to add Pic*


----------



## tranceaddict

taken with the dslr.

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/2098x508q90/746/VdTZHS.jpg


----------



## Bullet

Stunning tank !!
Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## tranceaddict

Bullet said:


> Stunning tank !!
> Thanks for sharing the pics


My pleasure


----------



## streeker02

any updates on this beast of a tank? love this thing.


----------



## tranceaddict

Hey thanks for checking it out. Yes I'll post up a pic, but unfortunately I don't have my DSLR so a cell phone camera will have to do for now. 

I have recently unloaded all the Neon Terta's and will begin to stock the tank with boesemani rainbow's.


----------



## tranceaddict

What's up Freshwater Planted People! December Update on the 118g.

Tiger Lotus has spawned runners all over the place. Probably will have to sell some soon. Java moss coming in decently at the top. Crypt's are growning as expected, but the one in the middle seems to be reaching for the stars. I have one plant in the front middle/right side that looks like sag but is more red in color and thin. Any idea anyone? [Pic 2]


----------



## jimmyjam

looks awesome man. 180 wow, must be fun taking care of this guy. Is that a airstone or is that your co2 stone in the middle?


----------



## tranceaddict

Thanks Jimmy,

It's an air-stone yup. I am currently not running my DIY CO2. I'm running it low tech, low maintenance. Just doing 25% water change every month +/-.

  
8800x2350 picture size


----------



## tranceaddict

*Dec.*

December update.


----------



## tranceaddict

Not much changed


----------



## greg

Plants and set up look great. Love the dimensions. Are you adding ferts regularly?


----------



## tranceaddict

Thanks mister. I actually don't add any ferts. Keeping it low tech.


----------



## streeker02

low tech at it finest, looking great


----------



## tranceaddict

Post Easter water and scape change. Just a lil. Moved the covered up wood into the middle. I think it looks a lil better. What about you guys?

Plus it gives the tiger lotus more room to grow left.


----------



## flagtail

Not sure if I missed it....but what is the substrate?


----------



## tranceaddict

That would be organic soil/ large gravel, gravel, sand (bottom to top)


----------



## Reckon

Yah, that looks AMAZING. I can imagine it looks even more spectacular in person! Can't wait to see that carpet fill in more.


----------



## tranceaddict

* Decided to sell this bad boy and the equipment*

CLICK HERE


----------

